# For the love of God, Don't use an Immigration Agent!



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

A good advise from a fellow Human who is trying to immigrate for a better life: Please, Do NOT use an agent, Unless you really have to due to certain circumstances and not simply for convenience. You can do it all yourself, save money and actually get the result you want.

This is coming from someone who had a very bad experience from a so called registered MARA agent. 


Just my advise. !


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Seconded.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Darla.R said:


> Seconded.


Same from here...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi JBY, sorry to hear about your bad experience but I do not think its fair to stereotype all agents based on 1 single experience alone. I think there are some applicants whose case are more complicated than others; some help from agents with the legal knowledge would be useful. There are also cases where applicants are not confident enough to go for it on their own.


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

amer said:


> Hi JBY, sorry to hear about your bad experience but I do not think its fair to stereotype all agents based on 1 single experience alone. I think there are some applicants whose case are more complicated than others; some help from agents with the legal knowledge would be useful. There are also cases where applicants are not confident enough to go for it on their own.


If you have the time I would submit your own application.
We had to use an agent as we only had 9 weeks before my OH turned 45 years old.
We paid £2000 and are quite disappointed with the service we have had.
We felt that as soon as he helped us lodge with DIAC he wasn't interested in much else.
I've found a lot more info on forums than he has since given us.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

amer said:


> Hi JBY, sorry to hear about your bad experience but I do not think its fair to stereotype all agents based on 1 single experience alone. I think there are some applicants whose case are more complicated than others; some help from agents with the legal knowledge would be useful. There are also cases where applicants are not confident enough to go for it on their own.


Agree. I'm using an agent and I am very happy with their service. I've got a busy lifestyle and simply do not have the time to do all the research myself, hence the reason for using an agent.
I did however spend a lot of time researching agents before finally choosing one and strangely enough, I opted against using any of the agents that were recommended to me.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Agree. I'm using an agent and I am very happy with their service. I've got a busy lifestyle and simply do not have the time to do all the research myself, hence the reason for using an agent.
> I did however spend a lot of time researching agents before finally choosing one and strangely enough, I opted against using any of the agents that were recommended to me.


Thanks for Sharing Maz, yes you are right in that aspect, if you find a good agent and you are happy with it and it clicks, then its fine...its just that i know alot of people who had a hard time, including myself with migration agents, even though they are certified, with references, etc, for most people its not worth it and causes loss and waste of time. I have currently applied myself and things are going smooth.

I used to live in the UAE before, i am in Qatar now, i actually have a friend in the UAE who is looking to immigrate, who is also insisting to use an agent despite my advise to him  would you care to share which migration agent you ended up using over there ? thanks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We wouldn't be here without an agent - it's that simple. 

You do have to take time to choose an agent (even if they are MARA registered). We interviewed agents - yes we interviewed them to see what we thought of them and could we work with them. In the end for us it came down to the fact that most agents said we couldn't get in and one said we could. We've been here for nearly 4 years now. 

If you're looking for an agent try a search in the forum since this has been discussed before and recommendations given. we used the Emigration Group but that was in 2004 and I've no idea what they are like now. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Same here, I wouldn't be sitting here now if it wasn't for our agent. And he did a sterling job (thanks George!). The first agent we used was beyond useless and nearly cost us our ability to move over. 

The first agent is one that is well-known and I know people who have been very happy with the service they got, it's the luck of the draw sometimes on how much time and effort they put into your individual application process.

Dolly


----------



## lenasheh (Jan 30, 2011)

Its a bit harsh to stereotype all agents as not being helpful. I know people who have benefitted from them and I know people who haven't.
Personally I wouldn't use them - everything I needed was in the Australian Immigration Site and thought it took me a while longer to get my documents in order and apply it was well worth it - I saved me $2000. The same was with my wifes application - we did it by ourselves - another $2000 saved!!. Everything you ever need to know about applying is on the immigration site - you just have to spend some on it and handle your documents yourself.
Believe me - an immigration agent is going to do exactly the same thing as you would if you did it on your own - they just remove the trouble of actually knowing what to do - they cant influence the decision in any way.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*457 visa stamping - best place ?*

Dear 

i also support . my query is for 457 visa stamping ( as can see u are a fellow mumbaite) . presently i with family am resident in qatar & we need to go to uae or india to do the visa stamping ( grant letter awaited in days now  ) 
no oz embassy or consulate in qatar . i am in a dilemma , checked with VFS in mumbai - minimum 5 - 6 days & thats too long to stay back. delhi may be 3 days . 
oz embassy in uae - any idea friends do they do it in one day ? 

please advise best possible ( am paranoid on sending passports by courier for stamping as VFS advises ) 

thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JBY said:


> Thanks for Sharing Maz, yes you are right in that aspect, if you find a good agent and you are happy with it and it clicks, then its fine...its just that i know alot of people who had a hard time, including myself with migration agents, even though they are certified, with references, etc, for most people its not worth it and causes loss and waste of time. I have currently applied myself and things are going smooth.
> 
> I used to live in the UAE before, i am in Qatar now, i actually have a friend in the UAE who is looking to immigrate, who is also insisting to use an agent despite my advise to him  would you care to share which migration agent you ended up using over there ? thanks!


I'm using True Blue Migration and they are based in Australia.

I came across only one MARA registered agent in UAE and to say the least, I'd rather go through the whole process on my own than give them my money. Having lived in the UAE, I'm sure that you'll agree that this place is generally inefficient and if your friend wishes to use an agent, my advice is to spend the money on someone who will do the job - my view of UAE agents is that you'll end up paying them to cause you nothing but grief!


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I'm using True Blue Migration and they are based in Australia.
> 
> I came across only one MARA registered agent in UAE and to say the least, I'd rather go through the whole process on my own than give them my money. Having lived in the UAE, I'm sure that you'll agree that this place is generally inefficient and if your friend wishes to use an agent, my advice is to spend the money on someone who will do the job - my view of UAE agents is that you'll end up paying them to cause you nothing but grief!


Thanks so much for the reference, i will pass this info to him...I think you are right, there is only 1 MARA agent in UAE as per mara website, starts with A* and my friend told me he heard terrible things about them. "Grief" is the right word here, because that's exactly what i went through with my agent  ... Good luck with your application!


----------

